# speichern nicht möglich. zu wenig speicher.



## qji8 (17. Januar 2009)

hi, 
Ich habe ein ziemlich grosses Problem: Ich habe gestern ein psd-file in eine jpg-datei konvertiert.Das hat ein bisschen gedauert, aber hat funktioniert.
Heute klappt das nicht mehr!? Auch nicht mit einer nur noch halb so großen, beschnittenen Version 
PS gibt an, dass der Ram-Speicher nicht genügt.Auch wenn ich Scratch Disk verwende.
Hier einige Daten:

PhotoShop CS 3
2 GB Ram

File: 300dpi / 9933 x 7016 pixel
10 layer

Unter Edit > Prefenences > Performance:
memory - 940MB
scatch disk (wenn aktiv) - 29,59 + 70,75 + 111,74 GB

Wie ist das moglich?Gibt es noch irgendeinen temporären Ordner oder so etwas zum entleeren (was auch erklären könnte warum es gestern alles lief?)

Ich danke euch für jede Hilfe.

qji8


----------



## Taiwaz (18. Januar 2009)

Gude,

das Problem hatte ich auch schon. Das liegt wohl daran, das er für das Protokoll Arbeitsschritte in den Ram oder die Scratch zwischenspeichert.

Wenn du im Protokoll-Fenster über das Kontoextmenü das Protokoll löschst, sollte es eigentlich wieder gehen.
Das Protokoll leert sich auch automatisch wenn du die Datei schließt und wieder öffnest.
Bei so riesen Dateien sollte man über "speichern unter" gehen und nicht über "für web speichern".
Was auch die Dateigröße reduziert, ist die Ebenen auf eine Hintergrundeben reduzieren, die Datei speichern, schließen und wieder öffnen.
Auch noch ein Tip versuch es vielleicht mal über Bridge. Werkzeuge -> Photoshop -> Bildprozessor.
Wenn das alles nicht hilft, solltest du vielleicht mal neu starten, und vor dem "speichern unter" als JPG nichts anderes im Photoshop tun.

Aber verrate uns bitte mal, was das für eine riesen Datei ist?

Grüße


----------



## qji8 (18. Januar 2009)

Also ,
So ziemlichlich Alles was du beschreiben hast,hab ich bereits probiert.Herunterfahren,neustarten,Ebenen reduzieren,...

Ich habe es jetzt allerdings doch noch hinbekommen es zu teilen und InDesign zusammengesetzt.

Es handelt sich um einen Architekturplan, den ich aber nicht als Vektordatei,sondern eben nur als Rasterbild habe ...naja,wohl nicht der Normalfall.

Nachdem ich die Fehlermeldung ein paar mal ignoriert hatte und es mehrmals versucht hab,ging es dann aber doch noch ( wie auch immer!?).

Vielen Dank aber für deine schnelle Hilfe.
Ich habe wieder etwas dazugelernt

THX
qji8


----------

